# Serpentus Exotics - Townhill Dunfermline



## redloop

just sticking this up to say what a braw wee shop, only nipped in today for some substrate and they cant be any nicer! the girl (never seem to catch her name) is as friendly as they come and was even willing to part-ex my current viv for a bigger one! which i ended up ordering lol : victory:

top shop well worth the visit for anyone local :no1:


----------



## Zak

Going down there hopefully in next few weeks, heard good things and after a few bits and bobs.


----------



## lee-travis

leaping lizards, york is the best shop in the north


----------



## pjlucy

redloop said:


> just sticking this up to say what a braw wee shop, only nipped in today for some substrate and they cant be any nicer! the girl (never seem to catch her name) is as friendly as they come and was even willing to part-ex my current viv for a bigger one! which i ended up ordering lol : victory:
> 
> top shop well worth the visit for anyone local :no1:


 The lady you were talking to is Nicky, sha and her husband Ryan own the shop, between them they have some 20 years experience and the shop is fantastic. Only problem is we seem to spend alot of money there lol.


----------



## Zak

lee-travis said:


> leaping lizards, york is the best shop in the north


Haha, York is hardly that far North. Would take me around 5-6 hours to get there from where i live in Scotland hehe.


----------



## redloop

pjlucy said:


> The lady you were talking to is Nicky, sha and her husband Ryan own the shop, between them they have some 20 years experience and the shop is fantastic. Only problem is we seem to spend alot of money there lol.


yea that seems to be a downfall for most people like i said just went in for a 5quid bag of aspen lol ended up with a new viv ordered :whistling2:

(dont tell the wife!) :lol2:


----------



## weeminx

:no1: good to see a few of you have found this shop as it says in my signature this is the biggest and best reptile shop in fife!!!
really really good friends of mine and i for one do not go anywhere else for all my reptile needs and advice. hope to see more of you at the shop in the future!!!

:no1::no1:


----------



## fifelad29

*python shed*

hi folks new to this site but used to be a regular at critterz is it the same ryan that used to help out at vee's that has this shop ?? would any of you have a phone number for the shop need to get some advice on my royal python her sheds are become more patchy she still has some of the old skin attached ive tried soaking her and managed to remove most of it myself but she still has the old eye caps not sure what the best way would be to help remove them without hurting her any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Reaper941

Yep, That's the same Ryan.

Can't fault Serpentus, amazing place, amazing people, amazing service.
GO THERE NOW. : victory::no1:


----------



## Hamish

redloop said:


> just sticking this up to say what a braw wee shop, only nipped in today for some substrate and they cant be any nicer! the girl (never seem to catch her name) is as friendly as they come and was even willing to part-ex my current viv for a bigger one! which i ended up ordering lol : victory:
> 
> top shop well worth the visit for anyone local :no1:


they have an unusual policy for vivs that they sell also, if you need to upgrade a viv (e.g. buy something bigger as your snake grows) they are willing to take back any viv that you buy from them at full price if you get a bigger viv from them. 
example - you buy a £80 2x2 (not sure if this price is correct but it is just an example) and need to upgrade to £140 4x2. if the 2x2 is in good condition then take it back and get the 4x2 for £60.
i have heard of other shops doing similar but never a full price exchange.
as to the shop itself, its nice to go into a rep shop not feel squashed and able to have a look at all reps they have including the quarentine zone they will be setting up in the future. ryan and nicky have chosen to hide nothing from the public (regarding the reps in their care :lol2 and i got a tour of rooms that were under construction and told of plans they have for the shop. only been once but will deff go more as they even give cups of tea for the weary :2thumb:


----------



## LauraN

fifelad29 said:


> hi folks new to this site but used to be a regular at critterz is it the same ryan that used to help out at vee's that has this shop ?? would any of you have a phone number for the shop need to get some advice on my royal python her sheds are become more patchy she still has some of the old skin attached ive tried soaking her and managed to remove most of it myself but she still has the old eye caps not sure what the best way would be to help remove them without hurting her any advice would be greatly appreciated


Here's the shops number 01383 620203. Give them a call, they're always willing to help and give any needed advice :2thumb:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX

this is a kida dead thread but does any1 have a website for it?


----------



## LauraN

They've got a Bebo site: Serpentus Exotics <SerpentusExotics>


----------



## arkreptiles

went into see Ryan and Nikki last weekend - what a fantastic shop - superbly kept animals and these guys really know thier stuff - thanks for the tea/coffee too!! 
Cheers
Nick & Carrie


----------



## derek n

Yeah its a great shop, I got my corn there and everyone in the shop including customers couldnt have been more helpful. For a first time owner like myself that was the most important thing.


----------



## GeckoLass

Love Nicky and Ryan:flrt: , Best shop in Scotland in my eyes not been to any in england so cant comment. I go there every week takes about 30-40 mins but well worth it.:no1::2thumb:


----------



## counterculture

aye this shop is spot on, only been once during the summer, as we dont have the transport at the moment, but both the owners were great, let me have a good look round, and i spent a good 40 minutes talking about Uro's, was given pro's and cons and decided they werent what i was after but it was good to talk to someone who knows them to help me decide, i haf my 6 year old cousin with me too and they let her see a Tarantula, and filled her up with juice and sweeties.

Its just a shame they arent the most accessible shop...for me anyway.


----------

